# Acer Aspire 5516 doesn't boot from install DVD



## gpatrick (Oct 5, 2009)

I have an Acer Aspire 5516 and have tried to boot from the installation DVD but it causes a panic and reboots.  The installation works fine on my Aspire 5515 and my OpenSolaris installation works fine on the 5516 as well as my Windows installation works on the 5516.

Any ideas?


----------

